# Türk Dil Kurumu



## Tr05

Hello, everyone!

I hope I'll make my question as clear as possible. I'm curious as to why the name is

"Türk [Dil Kurumu]" (1)
and not 
"[Türk Dili] Kurumu" (2)

I get the feeling that (1) describes an association that could be of any "nationality" (Türk, Yunan, etc) and includes more than one languages within its scope (namely, it does research in two or more languages)
On the other hand, (2) sounds like it could more accurately convey the meaning of "We're an association that regulates the _Turkish Language_", which is what TDK does, at least to my knowledge. Another example which I consider to be similar to (2): "_Mühendislik Bilimleri_ Bölümü"

Thanks a lot for your contributions.


----------



## alibey71

Actually, you're right; its name should have been Türk Dili Kurumu, because it has interested only Turkish.


----------



## Cagsak

Tr05 said:


> I hope I'll make my question as clear as possible. I'm curious as to why the name is
> 
> "Türk [Dil Kurumu]" (1)
> and not
> "[Türk Dili] Kurumu" (2)
> 
> I get the feeling that (1) describes an association that could be of any "nationality" (Türk, Yunan, etc) and includes more than one languages within its scope (namely, it does research in two or more languages)
> On the other hand, (2) sounds like it could more accurately convey the meaning of "We're an association that regulates the _Turkish Language_", which is what TDK does, at least to my knowledge. Another example which I consider to be similar to (2): "_Mühendislik Bilimleri_ Bölümü"



It's Dil Kurumu which belongs to Turks, like Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Türk Eczacılar Birliği, Türk Tabipler Birliği etc. That's why it's Türk Dil Kurumu


----------



## alibey71

Cagsak said:


> It's Dil Kurumu which belongs to Turks, like Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri, Türk Eczacılar Birliği, Türk Tabipler Birliği etc. That's why it's Türk Dil Kurumu


Öyleyse "ismiyle müsemma" bir kurum değil demektir; Türk Hava Kurumu "ben yalnızca Yozgat'ın havasında uçarım, Diyarbakır'ın havasında uçmam" diyebiliyor mu? Dil'den yalnızca Türkçe'yi anlamadıkları, bu ismi seçerken "Türk Dili"ni kastettikleri çok açık. Kurumun ismi kesinlikle "Türk Dili Kurumu" şeklinde düzeltilmeli, bu hâliyle bir yalanı yaşıyor/yaşatıyor.


----------



## Cagsak

alibey71 said:


> Öyleyse "ismiyle müsemma" bir kurum değil demektir; Türk Hava Kurumu "ben yalnızca Yozgat'ın havasında uçarım, Diyarbakır'ın havasında uçmam" diyebiliyor mu? Dil'den yalnızca Türkçe'yi anlamadıkları, bu ismi seçerken "Türk Dili"ni kastettikleri çok açık. Kurumun ismi kesinlikle "Türk Dili Kurumu" şeklinde düzeltilmeli, bu hâliyle bir yalanı yaşıyor/yaşatıyor.



Atatürk'ün kurduğu bir kurum, bir kaç kez isim değişikliği olmuş. 1936 yılında, Atatürk hayattayken, son kez isim değişikliği yapılarak Türk Dil Kurumu olmuş. Türk Tarih Kurumu da aynı şekilde Türk tarihi kurumu değil ama onların da Türk tarihi dışında çalışmaları olduğunu sanmıyorum.

"Türk Dil Kurumu, *Türk Dili Tetkik Cemiyeti* adıyla 12 Temmuz 1932’de Atatürk’ün talimatıyla kurulmuştur. Cemiyetin kurucuları, hepsi de milletvekili ve dönemin tanınmış edebiyatçıları olan Sâmih Rif’at, Ruşen Eşref, Celâl Sâhir ve Yakup Kadri’dir. Kurumun ilk başkanı Sâmih Rif’at’tır. Türk Dili Tetkik Cemiyetinin amacı, “Türk dilinin öz güzelliğini ve zenginliğini meydana çıkarmak, onu yeryüzü dilleri arasında değerine yaraşır yüksekliğe eriştirmek” olarak tespit edilmiştir. Kurulan cemiyet bu amacını _Türk dilini tetkik ve elde edilen neticeleri neşir ve tamim ederek_ gerçekleştirecektir. Bu amaca ulaşmak için de şu yol takip edilecektir: _1. Toplanıp ilmî müzakerelerde bulunmak; 2. Türk dilini kendi meşelerine, tekâmülüne ve ihtiyaçlarına göre tespit ve tedvin etmek; 3. Türk dilini tetkike yarayacak vesaik ve malzemeyi elde etmek, eski kitaplardan ve memleketin her mıntıkasındaki halk dilinden derlemeler yapmak ve yaptırmak; 4. Cemiyet mesaisinin semerelerini her türlü yollarda neşre çalışmak._

   Atatürk’ün sağlığında, 1932, 1934 ve 1936 yıllarında yapılan üç kurultayda hem Kurumun yönetim organları seçilmiş, hem dil siyaseti belirlenmiş, hem de ilmî bildiriler sunulup tartışılmıştır. 26 Eylül-5 Ekim 1932 tarihleri arasında Dolmabahçe Sarayı’nda yapılan Birinci Türk Dili Kurultayı sonunda Kurumun “Lügat-Istılah, Gramer-Sentaks, Derleme, Lenguistik-Filoloji, Etimoloji, Yayın” adları ile altı kol hâlinde çalışmalarını sürdürmesi kabul edilmiştir. Sonraki kurultaylarda bu kollardan bazıları ayrılmış, bazıları tekrar birleştirilmiş; fakat ana çatı değiştirilmemiştir. 1934’te yapılan kurultayda Cemiyetin adı, Türk Dili Araştırma Kurumu; 1936’daki kurultayda ise Türk Dil Kurumu olmuştur."


----------



## alibey71

Cagsak said:


> Atatürk'ün kurduğu bir kurum, bir kaç kez isim değişikliği olmuş. 1936 yılında, Atatürk hayattayken, son kez isim değişikliği yapılarak Türk Dil Kurumu olmuş. Türk Tarih Kurumu da aynı şekilde Türk tarihi kurumu değil ama onların da Türk tarihi dışında çalışmaları olduğunu sanmıyorum.
> 
> "Türk Dil Kurumu, *Türk Dili Tetkik Cemiyeti* adıyla 12 Temmuz 1932’de Atatürk’ün talimatıyla kurulmuştur. Cemiyetin kurucuları, hepsi de milletvekili ve dönemin tanınmış edebiyatçıları olan Sâmih Rif’at, Ruşen Eşref, Celâl Sâhir ve Yakup Kadri’dir. Kurumun ilk başkanı Sâmih Rif’at’tır. Türk Dili Tetkik Cemiyetinin amacı, “Türk dilinin öz güzelliğini ve zenginliğini meydana çıkarmak, onu yeryüzü dilleri arasında değerine yaraşır yüksekliğe eriştirmek” olarak tespit edilmiştir. Kurulan cemiyet bu amacını _Türk dilini tetkik ve elde edilen neticeleri neşir ve tamim ederek_ gerçekleştirecektir. Bu amaca ulaşmak için de şu yol takip edilecektir: _1. Toplanıp ilmî müzakerelerde bulunmak; 2. Türk dilini kendi meşelerine, tekâmülüne ve ihtiyaçlarına göre tespit ve tedvin etmek; 3. Türk dilini tetkike yarayacak vesaik ve malzemeyi elde etmek, eski kitaplardan ve memleketin her mıntıkasındaki halk dilinden derlemeler yapmak ve yaptırmak; 4. Cemiyet mesaisinin semerelerini her türlü yollarda neşre çalışmak._
> 
> Atatürk’ün sağlığında, 1932, 1934 ve 1936 yıllarında yapılan üç kurultayda hem Kurumun yönetim organları seçilmiş, hem dil siyaseti belirlenmiş, hem de ilmî bildiriler sunulup tartışılmıştır. 26 Eylül-5 Ekim 1932 tarihleri arasında Dolmabahçe Sarayı’nda yapılan Birinci Türk Dili Kurultayı sonunda Kurumun “Lügat-Istılah, Gramer-Sentaks, Derleme, Lenguistik-Filoloji, Etimoloji, Yayın” adları ile altı kol hâlinde çalışmalarını sürdürmesi kabul edilmiştir. Sonraki kurultaylarda bu kollardan bazıları ayrılmış, bazıları tekrar birleştirilmiş; fakat ana çatı değiştirilmemiştir. 1934’te yapılan kurultayda Cemiyetin adı, Türk Dili Araştırma Kurumu; 1936’daki kurultayda ise Türk Dil Kurumu olmuştur."


Detaylı bilgi için teşekkür ederim ama fikrim değişmedi. Diyanet İşleri BAşkanlığı'nın millete din-diyanet dayatma başkanlığına dönüşmesi neyse bu da öyle: Türkiye'de yalnızca Sünni inancını benimseyenler yaşamadığı gibi, yalnızca anadili Türkçe olanlar da yaşamıyor; Diyanet nasıl Sünnilik dışındaki inançlara da kaynak aktarmak zorundaysa, memleketin Dil Kurumu da memleketin bütün dillerinde çalışma yürütmelidir. Devletin bir kurumu, salt ismiyle, bir kısım vatandaşına "ben sizin dilinizi dilden saymıyorum" diyemez, TDK'nın şu anki ismi bir kısım vatandaşına tam olarak bunu söylüyor. En azından bu "sizin diliniz dil değil" imasından kurtulmak için bile olsa, TDK'nın ismi Türk Dili Kurumu olarak değiştirilmeli.


----------



## misi2991

I also agree with you. It should be Türk Dili Kurumu. In fact, by Türk Dil Kurumu what is meant is Türk Dili Kurumu. Turkish grammar allows possesive suffixes to be omitted in these kinds of intertwined "tamlama"s. However, some disagree with this due to the point you have touched upon.

Other examples:
Meclis Başkanı Yardımcısı / Meclis Başkan Yardımcısı
Personel Dairesi Başkanı / Personel Daire Başkanı


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Tr05 said:


> Hello, everyone!
> 
> I hope I'll make my question as clear as possible. I'm curious as to why the name is
> 
> "Türk [Dil Kurumu]" (1)
> and not
> "[Türk Dili] Kurumu" (2)
> 
> I get the feeling that (1) describes an association that could be of any "nationality" (Türk, Yunan, etc) and includes more than one languages within its scope (namely, it does research in two or more languages)
> On the other hand, (2) sounds like it could more accurately convey the meaning of "We're an association that regulates the _Turkish Language_", which is what TDK does, at least to my knowledge. Another example which I consider to be similar to (2): "_Mühendislik Bilimleri_ Bölümü"
> 
> Thanks a lot for your contributions.


Hello 

What i get from Türk Dil Kurumu is

Türk'ün Dil Kurumu

the Turks' Language Resources Centre


----------

